# Manolo Blahnik Patent Leather Mary Jane Pumps Replica, Under $50



## Marisol (Dec 19, 2007)

Source

This is the Manolo Blahniks Patent Leather Mary Jane Pumps. That pair could cost you about $600 from Neiman Marcus.

Now look at this Manolo Blahniks Patent Leather Mary Jane Pumps Replica, Under $50â€¦â€¦

Itâ€™s actually $32.90. From where? Well, Flyjane.com of course.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 19, 2007)

I think I like the replicas better than the originals, if that is possible! thanks for posting M! those are awesome!


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 19, 2007)

I am so buying those shoes! Thanks!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think I like the replicas better than the originals, if that is possible! thanks for posting M! those are awesome! Same here! Those are hot shoes, thanks for posting, Mari!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 19, 2007)

I love the style and they both look the same.


----------



## farris2 (Dec 20, 2007)

I love those!


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 20, 2007)

like the replica better! thanks!


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow, what a deal!


----------



## MACmaniac (Dec 21, 2007)

great deal! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Leza1121 (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks for posting Marisol. I hope one day to own the originals.


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Dec 29, 2007)

wow it just shows you!


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh I think I like the replica better! lol


----------



## shoegal1980 (Jan 7, 2008)

I didn't even know those existed!! On Sex and The City, Carrie (Sarah Jessica Parker) says that those shoes are "an urban shoe myth!!"

They are really cute, thanks for posting them!


----------



## sara cassandra (Jan 7, 2008)

nice! thanks for posting


----------



## Karren (Jan 14, 2008)

Those are sweet!!! Go for the knock-offs!!!


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 15, 2008)

Oww, those are really cute, a good replica too.


----------



## Anthea (Jan 16, 2008)

$600 vs $33 for a similar thing. Well my money buys the $33 pair.


----------



## cracka (Jan 16, 2008)

I just received these shoes yesterday.

I love them!!!!!


----------



## vickih (Jan 22, 2008)

really?? they ship to Canada?

are they comfortable? I am so looking for a pair of Mary Janes. I saw a pair on TLC "what not to wear" that Stacey was wearing. they were fabulous.

Originally Posted by *cracka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just received these shoes yesterday.I love them!!!!!


----------



## cracka (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah they ship to Canada

The only thing is the heel on the website looks like it is a fake wood heel in actuallity it is gold but I still think they are the best knockoff I have found for the Manolo's


----------

